# Game of Nerds



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

www.gameofnerds.com/?ref=e67ad53

Use that link to sign up.
Its a p. addictive game, trust me on that. Completely free, if you are worried about that.

*Note that each game requires 3 gold, so do NOT spend everything on perks at once.*
You get 50 gold every Monday, though there are other ways of getting it as well.

If you sign up, post your name and i will add it here, so that people can add you as a friend.
Why? Instead of buying celebrities, you can also use your friends for help, they don't need to be online either, their score in particular area's affects their strength in said area, so they can assist you with questions in that area.
Other area's are possible as well, but the chance of successfully helping you depends on the score for said area.

*GBATemp User name * - Game of Nerds User name

*Gundam Eclipse -* eclipsezero
*Vulpes Abnocto - *Vulpes_Abnoc
*gifi4* - gifi4
*shlong* - shlong
*tijntje_7* - Azeirah
*Jax* - Jax
*Alan John* - alanjohn
*soulx* - soulx
*alidsl* - alidsl
*FrozenIndignation* - Frozen4T7
*Skelletonike* - Skelletonike
*Midna* - Midna
*Evo.lve *- iEvolve
*HaniKazmi* - HaniKazmi
*Satangel - *Satangel
*Wizerzak* - Wizzerzak
*naglaro00* - naglaro00



By the way, if you ever change your GBATemp user name, please notify me so i can update the list with your new name. List your old name as well so i know which name to change >>;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure how much I'll play of the game, but it looks like I got you a few free coins.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Not sure how much I'll play of the game, but it looks like I got you a few free coins.


No idea what you are talking about 
It can be p. addictive though. If i hadn't messed up and wasted all my coins on perks, i would have had more than 5 games by now >>;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2011)

If you had tried to hide the referral link I would have had to remove it. 
(mostly signed up to check on a report about it, but since all you're getting is in-game currency I see no problem with it)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If you had tried to hide the referral link I would have had to remove it.
> (mostly signed up to check on a report about it, but since all you're getting is in-game currency I see no problem with it)


I thought it wouldn't be against the rules since its only ingame currency, hence why i placed it.
Also, your ingame username, i need it if you do plan to eventually play it again D: Friends are useful in this game~


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2011)

Vulpes_Abnoc
Damn character limits.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Added, also sent you a friend request. Best area is computer gadgets, internet and computer software.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 21, 2011)

gifi4 - gifi4

edit: added Vulpes and Gundam to friends list!


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

shlong
Bet you didn't think it'd be that right?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Added both to list, also sent a friend request yer way shlong :3


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Added both to list, also sent a friend request yer way shlong :3


I saw, and accepted n_n


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, I take back my previous statement. I'll be playing this quite a bit. 
My best subjects are the internet, science fiction movies/books, cult movies, fantasy novels.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha, told ya it was addictive.
Just cleared 10 questions for the first time myself, best subjects are internet, computer gadgets and computer software.
Maybe i should add a best subject section in the list, in case peeps are looking for specific friends.
Not exactly necessary though, so i dunno if i will do it because i am a lazy fuck
>>;


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 21, 2011)

This. Is. Awesome.

My name is Azeirah.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse: I reject your referral code and substitute my own.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:


> This. Is. Awesome.
> 
> My name is Azeirah.


Request accepted and also added to list~ :3


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Gundam Eclipse: I reject your referral code and substitute my own.


asdf you actually got me to check whether it was still there lolol.


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

Seriously fucking love this ._.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

shlong said:


> Seriously fucking love this ._.


ohohoho, shoulda thought of that myself~ :3
Glad you like it though~


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm Jax


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 21, 2011)

Im alanjohn


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Added to list~


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh god, I suck at this game.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Oh god, I suck at this game.


Did you add any friends? It can seriously help out, especially if you don't have coins for celebrities ATM.
Feel free to add me, best subjects are Internet, Computer Software and computer gadgets.


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler











omgomgomgomgomg
I better get this right ;A;
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 21, 2011)

soulx = soulx


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh shit. Good luck man, i hope you succeed.
I myself got it right like um, 3 times so far.
I would suggest lvl'ing up your efficiency as much as possible, it really helps.

EDIT:
Added to list, soulx~


----------



## alidsl (Oct 21, 2011)

add me: alidsl


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Done. :3


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

I panicked and failed OTL


----------



## prowler (Oct 21, 2011)

i dont get it and therefore it's shit.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

shlong said:


> I panicked and failed OTL


Aw :C Oh well, there's always next time, you fared better than me the first few times anyway lol. I had like around 196 something score first few times around.
Leveling up perks can help, along with celebrities.
Try inviting some friends if you don't have coins ATM, you gain um, 40 something for each person who signs up.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 21, 2011)

My problem is, is that I feel bad when I don't resurrect shlong


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

alidsl said:


> My problem is, is that I feel bad when I don't resurrect shlong


YOU LET ME DIE? ;O;


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol Gundam, anyone who uses your ref gets you 40 coins, pretty lucky. I was at the bottom of my friends lists up until 10 minutes ago, now I'm fourth, just behind Vulpes. I've been on the super last question twice or three times now, always fail it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy fuck, i just passed the thousand mark for the first time, woo!
Got 1037 now~
And yeah, the last questions are tough as fuck. Somehow managed to pass them so far, pure luck i guess.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2011)

If anybody is thinking about signing up and playing with us, I could use a few coins right about now. 
www.gameofnerds.com/?ref=046f26c


Gundam: Damn you and your 1k+ score!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If anybody is thinking about signing up and playing with us, I could use a few coins right about now.
> www.gameofnerds.com/?ref=046f26c
> 
> 
> *Gundam: Damn you and your 1k+ score! *


Lolol. Haha, actually that's quite low. I have a friend who has passed the 2000 mark @[email protected]; and season top 100 no. 1 has...19636...which can't be humanly possible >>;


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump, just wanna let you guys know that the 50 coins have been delivered~
Er, at least here they are, they should be for others too :V


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

"Frozen4T7" >_>;

You are correct, this IS addictive >_


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

Added to list~


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2011)

Started playin'.
Probably not going to past today so I wont bother posting my name (though it's not exactly unobvious).

Pretty fun. I always panic when the time gets lower and end up screwing myself over. Got to the second red light question on my first game, but haven't got anywhere near there since.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2011)

Oooooh they started letting us submit questions again, submit questions to get coins and accessories


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Oooooh they started letting us submit questions again, submit questions to get coins and accessories


Fuck yeah! Thanks for the info, much appreciated~


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm just taking questions out of my Physics book


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 24, 2011)

I suck at this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd like to thank the two people that signed up and helped me out with coins.  It's quite appreciated. 

*goes off to write up some Red Dwarf trivia questions*


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

Just an FYI, if you have spare email addresses (or, make them) you can simply signup from your own ref link on hidemyass or similar and get a bunch of coins. Takes about 2 minutes per 40 coins if you create an email per account.


----------



## Midna (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in. Name of Midna


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 25, 2011)

I was so close to beating Vulpes earlier today, but I had to go to school so I took a random guess at a question and left =(


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

I  you Hells Malice


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

List updated~


Hells Malice said:


> Just an FYI, if you have spare email addresses (or, make them) you can simply signup from your own ref link on hidemyass or similar and get a bunch of coins. Takes about 2 minutes per 40 coins if you create an email per account.


Are you sure there aren't any chances of getting caught or something?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

Hell if I know? If you don't wanna risk 'er, don't lol.

I got around 400 coins like that and my account is fine so far.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

Alrighty. Not gonna do it for now, gonna wait and see what happens :V Also can't wait for next Monday~ Leveling up all my perks before i continue playing :3


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Ugh, I'm dead last. D<
Bah, sucks to me.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Ugh, I'm dead last. D<
> Bah, sucks to me.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

I mock you


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't seem to add anyone as a friend. :/


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

alidsl said:


> I mock you


Ohohohoho, do check your ingame messages~


soulx said:


> I can't seem to add anyone as a friend. :/


Weird, works fine for me. Try sending a bug report?


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

I noticed that you mocked me.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

Might be a bug as well, speaking of bugs, the news section ain't loading for me, the ingame version that is.
Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

They haven't accepted any of my questions yet, but they have rejected one


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

Just had a question added, 67% of people have got it right


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

I had one added as well, 57% got it right :3


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

How many hits have you had and is it easy/difficult etc

Mines Difficult and has 12 hits


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

24 hits, and its of moderate difficulty~
Also, it now says that 54% have gotten it right.
IIRC i also have 6 questions still left to check by the admins.
Also, it seems 2 questions have been accepted, but i can't confirm since i dunno how to view past events that happened D:


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

Just click on my questions when you are on your page, I have 15 questions left to be accepted


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 26, 2011)

iEvolve is my username. Just joined


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm adding you now


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Just click on my questions when you are on your page, I have 15 questions left to be accepted


I did, but it only shows one question, yet i had 6 coins added, for two questions.
Also doesn't show how many are left to be accepted.


Evo.lve said:


> iEvolve is my username. Just joined


welcome~ Added to list :3


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Just click on my questions when you are on your page, I have 15 questions left to be accepted
> ...


That's odd, maybe you had 3 coins left to start with


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Nope, i remember reading that 2 questions were accepted and therefore 3 coins were added for each.
...though yes, i could be wrong, i am not completely sure.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm HaniKazmi
Fun game


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> I'm HaniKazmi
> Fun game


Added to list~


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...


Maybe one of your questions hasn't shown up yet to anyone so it doesn't show up on your questions list

Adding you now KaniKazmi


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Yeah, that could be it. I was thinking the same myself.

Also, Hani, not Kani lol~


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...


typo


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2011)

soz for the double post, but there is a tournament on with the prizes being power nerds, it costs 20 coins to enter though


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

I now officially


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

Aw shit. Not enough coins here :C Guess i shouldn't have made perks my priority :<
Gotta wait for Monday, though i doubt the tournament will keep going till then >>;


Alan John said:


> I now officially


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, thought i would inform you peeps that they are accepting questions again.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 30, 2011)

If there would be a German version i would love it but some questions are barely impossible to answer ...
even professional translaters wouldn't know every word so some Bio questions and stuff are no go without a dictionary and enough time


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2011)

Started playing today, name is *Satangel*. Added some of you guys.
I somehow managed to answer the final question of Computer Software, which gave me a whopping 567 highscore  Really pleased with that but I think the 250 score limit should be lowered....
I'm always losing coins this way, won't be long till I'm broke....


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

You get coins tomorrow anyway


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

List updated.
If you need coins, try inviting friends or submitting questions, it should still be open i think.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> You get coins tomorrow anyway


I know but is there anyone that is actually capable of earning 3 coins everytime he plays?

And which perk do you guys recommend me to upgrade?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > You get coins tomorrow anyway
> ...


Depends on your style. If you are confident, i would suggest increasing Opportunism, Efficiency if you need time to think you answers through. Leadership if you need help often, empathy should come last.
You can upgrade all to max though, so go with what suits you best. Invite some friends so you can lvl em up fast.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 30, 2011)

Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > You get coins tomorrow anyway
> ...



I doubt regularly. That's why you need to pay, I think it was, $10 so games don't cost coins.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2011)

Just beat my highscore! It's a whopping 737 now.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

That's awesome :3
Waiting for Monday to get my coins so i can max out everything before i continue~


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 4, 2011)

I already joined before seeing this thread (thus you didn't get 40 coins from me...)

But my username is: Wizzerzak (yes two Zs)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone please beat my high score. I have no motivation to play without someone above me


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

List updated, and damnit i shall have you and Jax one day D:
Try mocking people, might work lol~


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 4, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> Someone please beat my high score. I have no motivation to play without someone above me



Gimmie some points and ai will


----------



## tijntje_7 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations me, I just beat all of you.
A score of 1662. Beat me. I challenge you to do so.
(especially you, hanikazmi)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 8, 2011)

Finally, a reason to play 
Let's put my 100 coins to work.


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 8, 2011)

me as naglaro00 there


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 11, 2011)

List updated. Gonna play later to horribly fail at beating any of yer epic scores D:


----------

